# Plz!!! Help!!! poppy whee!!!What can i do????



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

My hedgehog , hachi poops every night on his wheel and then in the morning its all poopy, smelly, and same with his feet. :? i really dont want to clean his wheel every single morning because i have to go to school! is there any way i can train him not to go or something????? PLZ HELP ME!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

All most all hedgehogs poop on their wheel. It's something hedgehog owners have to deal with. Sorry.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

i<3hedgies said:


> My hedgehog , hachi poops every night on his wheel and then in the morning its all poopy, smelly, and same with his feet. :? i really dont want to clean his wheel every single morning because i have to go to school! is there any way i can train him not to go or something????? PLZ HELP ME!


Did you do your research? Because it's one of the first thing I learned about hedgehog. In fact I think not having a poopy wheel is rarer than the oposite.


----------



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

FiaSpice said:


> i<3hedgies said:
> 
> 
> > My hedgehog , hachi poops every night on his wheel and then in the morning its all poopy, smelly, and same with his feet. :? i really dont want to clean his wheel every single morning because i have to go to school! is there any way i can train him not to go or something????? PLZ HELP ME!
> ...


yes i did my research but i didn't know it would be that big of a problem


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It should only take a few minutes to clean the wheel each morning,depending on what kind of wheel you are using?


Edited for bad grammer.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can you just remove the wheel and throw it in the sink to soak? Then clean it when you get home. Mine soak all day in the sink so they are just an easy rinse when I come home.


----------



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

We throw ours in the sink to soak while my fiance gets his shower before his morning shift, and as he heads out the door he rinses it and sets it aside to dry. It has become routine for us. If you get yourself into a schedule with it, it wont seem as terrible. Hedgies poop as they move by nature, so if you didn't want him to poop on the wheel, he'd have to not use the wheel at all. (To clarify: I am not recommending removing the wheel by any means. Exercise is very important and I think Fae would go on strike if I took out her wheel :roll: )


----------

